# [Urgennnt] Camera ipad ne fonctionne plus



## Aminamin (7 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir à tous , 
J'ai acheté un Ipad2 wifi il ya un mois et demi et depuis une semaine ou une dizaine de jours j'ai un soucis avec la camera en effet quand je la met en marche j'ai un ecran gris ( capture d'ecran ci-dessous jointe )
J'ai tout essayé , la mise a jour ios , j ai restauré , j ai appuyè sur le bouton d acceuil et le bouton de démarrage ! 
J'ai vraiment besoin de vos reponses , et si quelqu'un d'entre vous a deja eu ce probleme .


----------



## Tosay (8 Mai 2012)

pas la peine d'ouvrir deux topics !!

Sinon, j'ai eu le même problème sur mon iPhone...et j'ai du le faire réparer ! je pense que c'est un problème matériel


----------



## KevZqn (8 Mai 2012)

Mais non, essaye un reboot de l'iPad (appuie sur les 2 boutons simultanément) et il remarchera normalement. Si ça ne marche pas restaure ton iPad.


----------



## Tosay (9 Mai 2012)

KevZqn a dit:


> Mais non, essaye un reboot de l'iPad (appuie sur les 2 boutons simultanément) et il remarchera normalement. Si ça ne marche pas restaure ton iPad.



Faut lire avant de répondre 



> J'ai tout essayé , la mise a jour ios , *j ai restauré *, *j ai appuyè sur le bouton d acceuil et le bouton de démarrage* !


----------



## Lauange (10 Mai 2012)

Cam hs. Direction vos sav.


----------



## fyepo (12 Octobre 2012)

tout est venu à l'ordre après d'une reinitialisation des réglages en moins d'une minute!

RÉGLAGES / GÉNÉRAL/ RÉINITIALISER/ RÉINITIALISER TOUS LES RÉGLAGES 

voilà bon courage! :rateau:


----------

